# The History of Lawn Care



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

I must admit, I was a little tickled this morning to see that two of my YouTube interests had overlapped.

Today's "History Guy" video is about Lawn Care. I thought everyone at TLF might enjoy it.






Maybe we can get @thegrassfactor to wear a bow tie... :lol:


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Good watch, thanks for this


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Good watch!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I think @wardconnor could pull off the bow tie


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

That bicycle with a reel in place of the front wheel was interesting. Haha


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

Average homeowner spends 150 hours per yer in the lawn.......who among us is slightly over that statistic? Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd (Sep 8, 2018)

This is awesome. Thanks for posting.


----------

